# Blame Canada



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

http://www.blamecanada4rush.com/fr_home.cfm


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Pretty funny website for a Rush geek like myself. Their music clip is decent, not stellar.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Someday, the currently declining Elvis tribute artist industry will be replaced by Rush tributes.

So shall it be written. So shall it be done.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Singer sounds more like James Lebrie to me than Geddy .......still great covers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

